# Craftsman repair facility?



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a three-year-old Craftsman cordless drill-driver on which the clutch failed (probably my own fault) but I cannot find a repair facility. And trying to navigate the Sears/Craftsman phone system is an exercise in extreme head-banging.

On the odd chance that there is such a thing, does anyone know how to contact a shop that can replace my clutch? It's a 19.2v 1/2" drill/driver, model 315.119100.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Chuck; I don't know if it's worth a shot, but if your B&D/ DeWalt repair depot is like ours, they'll repair pretty much any brand tool. Worth a phone call?


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks, Dan. I'll give that a try.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

sfchuck said:


> I have a three-year-old Craftsman cordless drill-driver on which the clutch failed (probably my own fault) but I cannot find a repair facility. And trying to navigate the Sears/Craftsman phone system is an exercise in extreme head-banging.
> 
> On the odd chance that there is such a thing, does anyone know how to contact a shop that can replace my clutch? It's a 19.2v 1/2" drill/driver, model 315.119100.


Good luck! A repair place is not necessarily so...

I had a Craftsman (Lifetime Warranty) Digitorque torque wrench that was 30 years old. A pawl in the head broke. The parts were no longer available and when I called the repair center which is only 12 miles from me, I was informed that they were not equipped to do the repair anyway. What? Huh! You're a REPAIR CENTER!!!!!!!!

I can teach a 7 year old to take the snap ring out and replace the parts. Not equipped! These people must be mechanically stunted!

The conversation with the Sears clerk on the warranty replacement is a story for another time.

I suspect that Sears is/has severely curtailed their repair services in an effort to sell new replacement products. If you are lucky, you may be able to order repair parts on-line, but planned obsolescence has always been Sear's business model.

Ill guess that you warranty was only one year! Your best bet is to go to the web-site and find the nearest "repair center" (they generally have a phone number listed) call and ask if they can do it. If they can't they may be able to tell you which center to contact. 

It might be more cost effective to replace the tool instead of paying for a repair. The "small tool repair shop" at my last employer had a 40% retail repair cost rule for a tool. If the cost exceeded that, then, they replaced it.


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Chuck; I don't know if it's worth a shot, but if your B&D/ DeWalt repair depot is like ours, they'll repair pretty much any brand tool. Worth a phone call?


Tried it...no luck. They don't do that. There is a small independent tool repair shop nearby but he's on vacation for another week. I'll try him when gets back.

I can't imagine this will be difficult. Keyless chucks with clutches are not proprietary to my knowledge. They should be able to find one that fits.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Going back in time to the 80's, I had a router implode at 16,000 rpm. I took it to the local Sears store and left it for them to take a look at. The guy said it would cost more to repair it than to buy a new one. End of story.

I have not bought another Sears tool since. And to think I used to like, and use, them a lot. And that was back in about 1983.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Chuck that drill was made by Ryobi so that might give more options.


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Going back in time to the 80's, I had a router implode at 16,000 rpm. I took it to the local Sears store and left it for them to take a look at. The guy said it would cost more to repair it than to buy a new one. End of story.
> 
> I have not bought another Sears tool since. And to think I used to like, and use, them a lot. And that was back in about 1983.


I'm with you on that one. I have a '60s vintage Craftsman table saw and a slightly later Craftsman drill press, both of which are well made and do what I need done. But there are no longer any vestiges of the old Sears and Roebuck...the variety store that had a location in virtually every town and sold everything from diapers to overalls to washing machines to motorcycles to kit houses, all of which were of adequate quality. And they had a solid customer support function complete with parts and repair facilities.

But when Sears became the property of a holding company and K-Mart was their bunk mate, I had a hunch those days were over.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

My craftsman 21 inch belt sander just stopped and would do nothing. I thought it must be the brushes so I ordered a set from Sears. They assured me that a set of one was actually two brushes. Of course after waiting for the brushes to arrive, "they " were one brush. I called and ask, what am I to do with one brush. Now they say that one brush was really just one brush and not two. I ask if they could repair it for me. I was told that Sears does not repair electrical tools and they send them out to a local repair shop. They gave me the name of the shop who I called and was told that they only repair gasoline powered equipment.
In frustration, I tore the whole thing down last night in my shop with the idea that it might be the switch after all. After beeping it out, everything seemed to be good. So I continued to tear it down thinking that I was going to throw it out anyway so If I could not get it back together so be it. I found that one of the brushes was stuck and would not advance as it wore down. After working it back and forth several times I bench hopped it and it worked great. I got it back together with only one extra screw and it is working great. I have convinced myself that that extra screw is from some thing else and is not really needed. If it stops again, I will have to break down and buy a new one. But it won't be a Craftsman.
I just noticed that when I send this missive along, this will be my 99th post. I am going to have to think of some other inane thing to remark on just to get my 100th.
My plan is to beat Sticks number of post.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Try some of the wood turning sites for the part you are looking for. I have bought keyless chucks from them before. As you say they are pretty much universal.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"My plan is to beat Sticks number of post."
David; at the rate _Stick_ pumps 'em out you'll have to make it a full time job!


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Lets see now, I have been with the forum for 2 years and 2 months and I have 100 posts. and since I am 73 years old, and stick has around 13600 post. hmmmm???
I think I will just go out in the shop and practice making finger joints. Lots more productive.
Thanks Dan
David


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Chuck that drill was made by Ryobi so that might give more options.


Thanks, Chuck. There is a Ryobi repair shop in San Francisco. I'll give them a call as well as the independent who's on vacation. He's a lot closer to where I live.

Fortunately (or was it good planning?) I have a corded drill/driver to use in the meantime. Only slightly less convenient.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "My plan is to beat Sticks number of post."
> David; at the rate _Stick_ pumps 'em out you'll have to make it a full time job!


stop baiting me...


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

OK, first off Sears is in the long and painful process of going broke. They just announced the closing of a bunch more stores. Second, they have not fixed electrical tools for many years now. Their method is to send it to an independent shop who will charge you between $40 and $80 to give a "diagnosis". This does NOT count towards the repair! So once they are done with you the "repair" will approach the price of a new tool.
I have the whole 19.2 volt Craftsman C3 system, which was given to me over several years by folks that could not figure out what else to give to me at Christmas! I have broken several of the drills, ruined a trouble light, and gone through more batteries than I like to think about. This is not a good system!
I have several DeWalt 12 volt tools and some of their 20 volt as well. Have yet to hurt, slow down, burn out, or in any other way do the things to these tools that seem far too easy to do to the Sears junk.
Save your repair money and get a better brand of tool. Spoken by someone who once had a whole garage full of Craftsman power tools and loved them. Now they just re-brand someone else's junk.


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

senebraskaee said:


> Now they just re-brand someone else's junk.


Thanks for that. Had I known Craftsman cordless drills were made by Ryobi, I'd never have bought it. If I can't get this thing fixed economically, I'll buy a Dewalt. I have other DW tools and they just soldier on without complaint. I'll have to look at CPO and see what they have in recon.

I've even got my eyes open for a Dewalt hybrid table saw. My old Craftsman still works adequately but who knows what the future will bring vis-à-vis parts?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Funny thing; I've got a Ryobi laminate trimmer and a Ryobi gas powered string-trimmer/brush cutter...both have been trouble free for over 15 years.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Funny thing; I've got a Ryobi laminate trimmer and a Ryobi gas powered string-trimmer/brush cutter...both have been trouble free for over 15 years.


Same experience here. I have a Craftsman (Ryobi) that is a workhorse. I had two Ryobi 720r gas weed eaters. I wore out and rebuilt one, piston and all, not once but twice. The second one I rebuilt once and finally gave to a brother-in-law when I bought a commercial Echo. He was still using it five years later. All in a TWENTY year period, doing a one acre lawn.

I've had other name brand tools that worked one minute and went South the next. Didn't mean that they all were junk.

I loved my DeWalt battery powered drills, but couldn't stand the garbage batteries. I was lucky to get a year from a DeWalt NiCad. I have gotten 4+ years out of my Ryobi Li Ion batteries, for a nominal couple of bucks a battery more each. I just got two Li Ions for $50 each. Go buy a DW 18V NiCad and tell me what you paid!

Yes, Ryobi's are not commercial tools, SO WHAT! I have various tools, Dewalts, PC, Bosch, Ryobi's, Milwaukee's etc. all do what I have asked. Are some better then others? Yes, doesn't mean that they don't get the job done.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

sfchuck said:


> Thanks for that. Had I known Craftsman cordless drills were made by Ryobi, I'd never have bought it. If I can't get this thing fixed economically, I'll buy a Dewalt. I have other DW tools and they just soldier on without complaint. I'll have to look at CPO and see what they have in recon.
> 
> I've even got my eyes open for a Dewalt hybrid table saw. My old Craftsman still works adequately but who knows what the future will bring vis-à-vis parts?


Don't equate the Craftsman tools with the manufacturer's name brand tools. Just because they are made by a name brand manufacturer doesn't mean that they are the same quality.

Sears contracts the tools under the Sears brand names...generally they are of lower quality and corners have been cut to lower the price point. Sears loves to change configurations so, that, you have to go to them to buy the replacement parts. In addition, they have planned obsolescence in order to market replacement tools. It, also, is a result of constant low bid supply contracts. They just can't/won't keep replacement parts on hand for all of the older tools.

I, too, have older Craftsman tools that have served well and in some cases continue to do so, however, I would never consider such a purchase today.

DW's are great tools, it's just that you'll end up buying a drill several times over just replacing the batteries to keep it running.

I once had a commercial cabinet maker tell me he quit buying DW battery powered drills for his shop; I was looking a a 1/2" DW at the time. He told me that the batteries didn't hold up and it was costing his bottom line. He surprised me when he said, that, he was buying cheap drills from Northern Tool. The drills were around $40. They included a spare battery and additional batteries were about $9. He could buy a half a dozen batteries for the price of one DW. If the drill broke he threw it away and just bought a new drill. Claimed he still got the same quality of work and cut his costs to boot.

Bottom line, some are better then others and all get the job done. Up to you to make the choice armed with all of the facts.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

schnewj said:


> I once had a commercial cabinet maker tell me he quit buying DW battery powered drills for his shop; I was looking a a 1/2" DW at the time. He told me that the batteries didn't hold up and it was costing his bottom line. He surprised me when he said, that, he was buying cheap drills from Northern Tool. The drills were around $40. They included a spare battery and additional batteries were about $9. He could buy a half a dozen batteries for the price of one DW. If the drill broke he threw it away and just bought a new drill. Claimed he still got the same quality of work and cut his costs to boot.
> 
> Bottom line, some are better then others and all get the job done. Up to you to make the choice armed with all of the facts.


Exactly! A friend of mine's bro-in-law operates a small tool and die shop and that is exactly what he does. Buys cordless drills from Princess Auto here in Canada and when the drill or the battery craps out, he tosses the $40 cheapie and gets a new on from the cupboard. He claims he usually gets close to a year out of them in a shop environment.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Fastenal repairs all kinds of tools. They will give an estimate before repairs. It might be cheaper to scrap it and buy an new one- another brand that has service centers.
FWIW, I don't buy from Sears for that reason, among others.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have had good luck with the little 12v Dewalt drill/driver/ screwdriver. Over the last four years they have had a lot of use with no problems. Batteries charge fast and last a long time.

I also have the 18V impact drill, reciprocating saw and the jig saw.They are good tools.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

@MT Stringer

I see that the 12V are LI Ion batteries. 

I had/have 18V DW tools. When I stopped using them DW didn't have Li Ion batteries available. The Ni Cads were junk; no staying power, short longevity and excessive replacement cost. I could buy a charger and "one" battery cheaper then a single replacement battery. This combo was probably the most economical way to go since I had two chargers go south, also.

It has been over 10 years since I packed away the DW's. Maybe they have finally gotten their act together. A quick research on the DW batteries shows 18V Li Ion batteries are now available. They weren't when I was using mine. However, the batteries are $100-120 EA! In addition, I would have to purchase a new charger, again (replaced two previously) to charge the Li Ions!

When I made the decision to not pay for bad batteries anymore, I switched to Ryobi for lack of a better alternative at the time. I have been more then happy with their performance with the Li Ion batteries. I just purchased two Li Ion batteries for $99+tax. This is half of the price of a comparable 18V DW. I didn't need the batteries, but the ones I am using are 3-5 years old. Like DW they are only warrantied for 3 years. So, the purchase was an "anticipation" purchase.

Again, I'm not criticizing anyone who uses DW, or any other brand. I just made a decision 10 years ago not to have my wallet held hostage by poorly performing batteries. Not everyone has the finances available to own several different brands of battery powered tools, batteries, and chargers. Therefore, most of us have no knowledge base to make an informed evaluation, based on personal experience. Most will stick to one brand as a matter of economics. Since battery powered tools became prevalent, I have only owned two brands...DW and Ryobi. I made a decision to try the Ryobi's and as of yet, have not had one cause to regret it. Others will have to provide pros and cons on their Rigid's, Hitachi's, PC's or whatever.

I do not use my tools commercially! I use them for hobby and home use only. However, they do see a lot of use. Sometimes, some VERY abusive use. I am still using my original 3/8 drill which is my first go-to tool and sees the most use. Are the Ryobi's junk? So far, I haven't seen any evidence of that. Would they hold up to commercial use? I'm not qualified to say. Am I happy with them so far? YES.


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

Bill,
I just have to laugh at how different our Ryobi experiences have been! 
Back in 1995 I bought the "top of the line" Ryobi weed eater to use on my 1 acre lawn. It started whenever it wanted to, ran terrible, and was an all around PITA. I took it back to the "Dealer" (and I use that term in jest) and they basically told me "Yea, they aren't very good". So after fighting with it every week for 3 months I took a sledge hammer to it rather than pawn it off on some other poor unsuspecting soul. I bought a Stihl, which cost more, and have run it every summer at least once a week ever since, now 21 years later. Have had several neighbors with Ryobi's come over and try my Stihl and they soon came over to the "Orange Side" as well.
Needless to say, nothing even remotely Ryobi has passed through my garage door since.
Just goes to show the difference in experiences we all have and perhaps the lack of quality control by some manufacturers.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I recently purchased a new Milwaukee 18v brushless combo set of drill and impact which offered a choice of free circ saw, sawzall, or angle grinder. I watched a video about the new lines from them and they have invested heavily in their 12v and 18v Fuel tools. The video said that instead of making 1 or 2 motors and trying to apply it to all their tools they custom built motors for the different applications if necessary. Consequently I personally believe that Milwaukee is committed to these tools for the long haul and that I shouldn't have problems getting batteries, chargers, or parts when the time comes and I think it's that sort of (at least percieved) commitment that you should be looking for when you purchase these type tools.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

senebraskaee said:


> Bill,
> I just have to laugh at how different our Ryobi experiences have been!
> Back in 1995 I bought the "top of the line" Ryobi weed eater to use on my 1 acre lawn. It started whenever it wanted to, ran terrible, and was an all around PITA. I took it back to the "Dealer" (and I use that term in jest) and they basically told me "Yea, they aren't very good". So after fighting with it every week for 3 months I took a sledge hammer to it rather than pawn it off on some other poor unsuspecting soul. I bought a Stihl, which cost more, and have run it every summer at least once a week ever since, now 21 years later. Have had several neighbors with Ryobi's come over and try my Stihl and they soon came over to the "Orange Side" as well.
> Needless to say, nothing even remotely Ryobi has passed through my garage door since.
> Just goes to show the difference in experiences we all have and perhaps the lack of quality control by some manufacturers.


Can't fault you on the Stihl. Excellent equipment. I chose to go to Echo for mine. Still using it with no regrets. 

This discussion only goes to show that, as you stated, "...just have to laugh at how different our Ryobi experiences have been!" Every brand has its outstanding stars and horrible lemons. One experience doesn't make a good or bad brand.

I have a friend that, that, like some here, is a diehard Bosch fan. Don't ask him about Bosch battery hand drills. You may not like the answer!

Again, to each his own. Most of us will stick to a certain brand because of the investment involved. I quit using several hundred dollars worth of DW tools out of shear frustration over the poor battery quality. Have they improved? I sure hope so! Do I miss my DW's...YUP! Would I dump my stable of Ryobi's to go back...? I really doubt it.

"Back in 1995 I bought the "top of the line" Ryobi weed eater to use on my 1 acre lawn. It started whenever it wanted to, ran terrible, and was an all around PITA." I have had Homelite's like that. Terrible carbs on the gas powered equipment. When I was a kid no one owned Homelite chain saws because they were unreliable.

Bottom line...do your research before you buy. Tangible and intangible costs (like battery replacements) need to be taken into consideration. 

When it comes to product reviews I DON'T pay attention to the manufacturers or vendors supplied reviews. I look for real life experiences, like first hand experiences from forum members.

I think that there are a lot of tools/brands out there that will get the job(s) done. Some may be better then others but the end result is generally a job done.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

CC,

I too got the Milwaukee 18v brushless impact driver and drill. Great tools, IMO. Got the extra battery free and added their Multitool. Batteries last a long time and the power is unbelievable. I think I'm going to build my cordless collection on Milwaukee.

HJ


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I bought a Stihl brushcutter 30+ years ago (1982 I think?) ...I paid for it 4X over in repair costs. Very bad experience. I'm sure the new ones are just fine, but 'fool me once'.
Left it on the acreage property for the new owner; free!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I bought a Stihl brushcutter 30+ years ago (1982 I think?) ...I paid for it 4X over in repair costs. Very bad experience. I'm sure the new ones are just fine, but 'fool me once'.
> Left it on the acreage property for the new owner; free!


I guess that that theme is universal. Some manufacturers are proud of their replacement parts...I won't own a Honda or a Toyota for that reason. Does that make Honda and Toyota a bad choice...nope. Millions are happy with them. However, if you have to replace or repair something the sticker shock will get you.

Are all of the manufacturers like that? In some cases, yes, just not as badly as those two brands.

I generally, do my own equipment repair. I had a piece I just couldn't get motivated to fix. Tired of tripping over it I had it worked on. The bill was not unexpected, but it was an eye opener that reinforced why I do my own work as a rule.

Not everyone had the knowledge, tools or desire to do their own equipment repair.

There was a reason why our Small Tool Repair shop at work had the 40% rule for tool repair. Sometimes you just have to cut your losses and run.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I had the same experience as Dan with my Stihl weedwhacker. It never did run right. However, I have 5 of their chainsaws which all of got used logging at some point and they all ran great until they started adding ethanol into our gas. As happy as I am with the saws I don't think I'll buy another trimmer from them.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

" It never did run right."
-Charles

I feel so much better now; I thought it was just me they were picking on...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*Ethanol....Booooo!*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> I had the same experience as Dan with my Stihl weedwhacker. It never did run right. However, I have 5 of their chainsaws which all of got used logging at some point and they all ran great until they started adding ethanol into our gas. As happy as I am with the saws I don't think I'll buy another trimmer from them.


I gave up running Ethanol in all of my small motors. I got tired of having to clean carburetors and burnt out plugs. They would spit and sputter.

I started going to a local Marina and buying non-ethanol gas. It cost more per gallon, but the equipment started running like it was supposed to run. I no longer have to tinker just to get something running.

Now, several of the gas stations have non-ethanol gas. I pay the extra for it when I fill my truck. I have much better MPG, the engine runs smoother, and it has better pick-up and response.

I can tell you horror stories of people ruining their two stroke outboards on Ethanol. Thousands of dollars later they learned their lessons.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> ; I thought it was just me they were picking on...


sounds like a plan to me....


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

Well, I'm a little embarrassed. I've had no luck finding a facility to repair my Craftsman cordless drill so I took "one last look" at the manual. I found a page that showed how to remove the chuck so I gave it a try. To my surprise, I found that the speed selector switch was half way between high and low. When I switched it to low (where I usually keep it) and pulled the trigger the chuck turned. I drilled a test hole in a hardwood 2X2 scrap with no problems so I put it back on the shelf.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That happens to me with my Cruise Control (Astrovan). I never intentionally use it so it startles me when I take my foot off the gas and the beast just keeps going at the same speed!
I hate when that happens.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> That happens to me with my Cruise Control (Astrovan). I never intentionally use it so i*t startles me* when I take my foot off the gas and the beast just keeps going at the same speed!
> I hate when that happens.


mirrors do that to you too, Dan???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*A Moment For Reflection*



Stick486 said:


> mirrors do that to you too, Dan???


I can't see myself in the mirror. Should I be worried?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I can't see myself in the mirror. Should I be worried?


nope...
that's good for the mirror...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I can't see myself in the mirror. Should I be worried?


Just put your glasses back on, Dan!:haha:


----------

